# WSP Favorites



## Lina (Oct 25, 2015)

What are your favorites?

So far mine is Wild berry tulip. It smells awesome, but seized for me the first time. Blood Orange and Gogi Berry is also really nice.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like their Oatmeal Milk & Honey, Fresh Ginger Lime, Beach, South Pacific Waters, Pink Grapefruit, Nag Champa, Sunflower, and Honeysuckle Hollow. The last two will accelerate but are workable with full water, cool temps, and the recipe will make a difference too.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 25, 2015)

I use them often and my favorites would probably be the eucalyptus spearmint, black raspberry vanilla, lemon verbena, pink grapefruit, and for winter fragrances I love their jack frost. I just got the blood orange & goji and it smells awesome oob. I also really like their white grapefruit eo. I tend to buy micas from Nurture usually but I've had good luck with their sparkle micas too.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 25, 2015)

Santas pipe is a great one, it's very strong and sticks really well. It does change some in CP, it loses much of the tobacco scent but the cherry is divine. It does discolor.


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2015)

Burmese Woods is one of my favorites, but it discolors.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

I like their Oatmeal Milk and Honey too, but I tend to like all Oatmeal Milk and Honey FOs.  Their Black Cherry, Mediterranean Fig and Very Sexy for Men are all nice.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 26, 2015)

Sugared Spruce
Sand & Sea
Midsummer's Night
Happy

IrishLass


----------



## quiltertoo (Oct 26, 2015)

I love their Cool Citrus Basil. It's easy to work with and sticks forever. I am using a bar right now that is over a year old. The scent is just as strong a when I made it.

Mary Lou


----------



## OferaliO (Oct 26, 2015)

Basil, Sage, Mint EO/FO 
Burmese Woods
Dragon's Blood
Butt Naked in Bed
Oatmeal and Honey (not OMH)
Nantucket Briar

I also have Santa's Pipe and BRV, I agree they are both very good too.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugared Spruce
Nag Champa
Bourban Vanilla
Santa's Pipe


----------



## dibbles (Oct 27, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I use them often and my favorites would probably be the eucalyptus spearmint, black raspberry vanilla, lemon verbena, pink grapefruit, and for winter fragrances I love their jack frost. I just got the blood orange & goji and it smells awesome oob. I also really like their white grapefruit eo. I tend to buy micas from Nurture usually but I've had good luck with their sparkle micas too.



Jules, I'm going to soap the lemon verbena tonight. Since you listed it as one of your favorites, I assume it sticks well and isn't a mis-behavor? I just checked the scent review board and the fragrance review on here and didn't find it listed there.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 27, 2015)

dibbles said:


> Jules, I'm going to soap the lemon verbena tonight. Since you listed it as one of your favorites, I assume it sticks well and isn't a mis-behavor? I just checked the scent review board and the fragrance review on here and didn't find it listed there.



So far I have only used it blended with the black raspberry vanilla but I certainly had plenty of time to work and no discoloration as far as I could tell. One batch I scented part of the batch with brv and the rest with the lemon verbena and I had no issues at all.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> So far I have only used it blended with the black raspberry vanilla but I certainly had plenty of time to work and no discoloration as far as I could tell. One batch I scented part of the batch with brv and the rest with the lemon verbena and I had no issues at all.



Thanks! I soaped it and it behaved very well and is smelling lovely. Verbena is all my sister ever wants, so she should be quite happy.


----------



## treegoddess (Oct 29, 2015)

Where is everyone buying these fragrances?


----------



## KristaY (Oct 29, 2015)

Wholesale Supplies Plus. Here's the site:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## cerelife (Oct 29, 2015)

Amazing Style (dead-on dupe for Philosophy's Amazing Grace - I have the perfume on my dresser!)
Tomato
Iced Tea Twist
OMH
Rose Garden
Caribbean Coconut
Grapefruit


----------

